# Suns must proceed with caution in free agency



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The most dangerous time in the NBA season is upon us next week and fans all across the country especially here in Phoenix should be afraid. Be very afraid!
> 
> Free agency is fool's gold in this league, always has been, always will be. Outside of Shaq to the Lakers (before the current rules were put in place) and LeBron and Chris Bosh taking their talent to South Beach, it is almost impossible to build a championship team through free agency. You can add pieces to a solid core, but more often than not, teams overpay marginal players and place high expectations on them only to see them fail.
> 
> ...


http://arizonasports.com/41/1555002/Suns-must-proceed-with-caution-in-free-agency


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes please. I've been saying it for a couple years. And now it's coming to a head. Sign and Trade Nash for a pick. Trade Gortat for picks. Have a rookie starting lineup and embrace this terrible team for a couple years and see if we can strike gold in the draft.


----------

